# Ras advice



## lorraine kk (18 Nov 2009)

(i ask this on behalf off a friend)

hi im thinking off doing this RAS with fingal county council,im in rented property and to be honest i dont want to stay here,did anyone here get housed through this scheme??am i right in saying the council source a house for you?and my biggest question is do you wait long to be housed???
thanks in advance


----------



## Trustmeh (18 Nov 2009)

you source the house yourself from the want ads, fill out the form, get Landlord to fill out the form, and wait to get approved. good luck, the wait for a new person going on RAS can be a few weeks, depends on the area.


----------



## gipimann (18 Nov 2009)

yankinlk, I think you might be confusing Rent Supplement with Rental Accommodation Scheme (RAS) which is organised through the Co Councils.

Here's the link to the Fingal Co Co info on RAS along with contact details for further information.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Very_Worried (18 Nov 2009)

Hi! Me & my partner are on the Ras Scheme,(We were getting Rent Allowance before this) We are in a flat at the moment! We are due our first baby in March. RAS has told us that they will get us a 3 bed house when one becomes available! We have been waiting for about 8months now!!!

We dont understand how RAS works (we are now thinking we should of stayed on the Rent Allowance)

Also I would like to know does any1 know if we get a house on the RAS Scheme, 
1.Does it come furnished?? As we can not afford to buy all new furniture! 
2.Can we come off the Ras Scheme and go back on Rent Allowance???


----------



## Trustmeh (18 Nov 2009)

gipimann said:


> yankinlk, I think you might be confusing Rent Supplement with Rental Accommodation Scheme (RAS) which is organised through the Co Councils.
> 
> Here's the link to the Fingal Co Co info on RAS along with contact details for further information.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 

Im not confused - i have tenants in both schemes. In both cases the tenants found me first.


----------



## Trustmeh (18 Nov 2009)

Very_Worried said:


> Hi! Me & my partner are on the Ras Scheme,(We were getting Rent Allowance before this) We are in a flat at the moment! We are due our first baby in March. RAS has told us that they will get us a 3 bed house when one becomes available! We have been waiting for about 8months now!!!
> 
> We dont understand how RAS works (we are now thinking we should of stayed on the Rent Allowance)
> 
> ...


 
I dont believe you have a choice. Everyone eventually gets moved onto the RAS scheme... i think its cheaper in the long run for the council.


----------



## gipimann (19 Nov 2009)

You can't go back from RAS to Rent Supplement.   It would be seen as giving up local authority housing, which disqualifies persons from Rent Supplement.

Sorry, yankinlk, I was reading the RAS procedures from the Co Co where it said that they found the properties rather than the tenants.  I think that this is how it's supposed to work, but obviously there have been other procedures in place to try to get the scheme up and running.

And yes, the plan is for all long-term housing needs to be dealt with by the CoCos either by RAS, Social Housing, or the like, and away from Rent Supplement which was designed as a short-term housing support.


----------

